

Ring of Bitcoins: Why Your Digital Wallet Belongs On Your Finger - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/03/bitcoin-ring/

======
lampooned
This is a horrible idea. This is the Bitcoin equivilent of walking around with
the entire contense of your bank account, in cash.

If someone mugged him, those Bitcoins are gone. No reversing of payments,
nothing. At least on a computer his wallet could be encrypted.

------
eksith
I have a feeling bolt cutters will suddenly become even more popular among
thieves.

